

Utility-scale solar generated 5.0% of California’s electricity in 2014 - ghouse
http://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.cfm?id=20492

======
spenrose
This is huge. That 10 TWh compares to 20,000 TWh used worldwide [1], or
1/2,000th of world use. ~3,500 TWh of world use is from dams [2] and another
~3,000 TWh from nuclear, so CA utility solar PV has displaced more like
1/1,500th of fossil fuel use for electricity. We're making progress!

[1] [https://yearbook.enerdata.net/electricity-domestic-
consumpti...](https://yearbook.enerdata.net/electricity-domestic-consumption-
data-by-region.html) [2] [http://www.worldwatch.org/use-and-capacity-global-
hydropower...](http://www.worldwatch.org/use-and-capacity-global-hydropower-
increases-0)

